# Alutech Rider Meeting



## Ins4n3 (21. Mai 2011)

Man sollte mal ein Alutech Treffen organisieren und dann einen Bikepark unsicher machen würd ich sagen! 
Welcher Park wäre euch lieber?

Ich hätte gesagt, Willingen. Park liegt sehr zentral und ist mit allem befahrbar.


----------



## Marina (22. Mai 2011)

Hallooooo, wär ich dabei! Bin aber nicht wirklich in der Gegend unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertomat (1. Juni 2011)

Ich leider auch nicht. Eher Geisskopf oder so?


----------



## Jeff-Banks (6. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt. Hätte auch mit Willingen kein Problem, würde aber auch in einen südlichen Park fahren.


----------



## sundancer (15. November 2011)

ich hätte auch Interesse an nem Alutechtreffen in der kommenden Saison. Willingen oder Winterberg wären top, andere Parks aber auch OK.


----------



## Marina (15. November 2011)

Ja dieses Thema is ja total eingeschlafen


----------



## Ins4n3 (15. November 2011)

Jetzt in der Offseason ist ja genug Zeit zum planen


----------



## Koohgie (15. November 2011)

Lac blanc in den Vogesen......


----------



## sundancer (16. November 2011)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Lac blanc in den Vogesen......



Da wollte ich kommende Saison sowieso endlich mal hin. Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Heili (18. November 2011)

Da wäre ich auch dabei, soll mit'm Hardtail ja auch fahrbar sein...


----------



## Marina (19. November 2011)

Lac Blanc!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (19. November 2011)

Den Ort haben wir dann ja wohl ;-)

Dann muss jetzt nur noch der Termin festgezurrt werden.


----------



## Marina (19. November 2011)

hmmmmm... Mitte August!


----------



## Deleted 162005 (19. November 2011)

wäre auch dabei
evtl geht ja am kohlern dieses jahr noch was zam 
mfg tim


----------



## Heili (24. November 2011)

Bis August ist aber noch laaaaange hin.
Gehts nicht früher? so April/Mai?


----------



## Marina (24. November 2011)

Ja wegen mir  War halt der erste Vorschlag.


----------



## sundancer (24. November 2011)

Wäre nur Super, wenn wir frühzeitig einen Termin festlegen, um Hotelzimmer buchen zu können und evtl. Fahrgemeinschaften zu organisieren. Der ein oder andere muss vielleicht auch Urlaub nehmen. Ich habe z.B. über 600km Anreise nach Lac Blanc.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili (24. November 2011)

> Ja wegen mir


Wir könnens ja auch öfters als einmal machen


----------



## Marina (24. November 2011)

jaa  ridertreffen sind immer super!


----------



## Bertomat (25. November 2011)

Ja evtl. würd ich mich da auch anschliesen. War noch nicht in Lac Blanc, ist bestimmt hammer.


----------



## Marina (26. November 2011)

auf jeden fall, da muss man mal gewesen sein!
könnten ja mal m jü schreiben, ob er nicht ein testival dort machen will


----------



## MrEtnie (30. November 2011)

So, ich möchte auch dabei sein. Wie sieht es denn bisher aus?
 Nach Lac Blanc wollte ich ja auch immer mal hin und mit allen sonstigen Alutech Ridern wäre das sicherlich ein Spaß! 
 WiBe wäre aber auch erstmal ok. Ist für mich auf jeden Fall nicht so weit. Aber wie schon gesagt:


Heili schrieb:


> Wir könnens ja auch öfters als einmal machen


Auf bald.


----------



## Ins4n3 (9. Dezember 2011)

WiBe/Willingen wären natürlich recht Zentral, haben aber Streckenmäßig nicht all zu viel zu bieten.


----------



## MrEtnie (12. Dezember 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen.


Heili schrieb:


> Wir könnens ja auch öfters als einmal machen


Vielleicht Saisonbeginnnähe in WiBe/Willingen, trotz 


Ins4n3 schrieb:


> haben aber Streckenmäßig nicht all zu viel zu bieten.


und dann Lac Blanc wie oben vorgeschlagen?

Nur mal so als Meinung.


----------



## sundancer (12. Dezember 2011)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen.
> 
> Vielleicht Saisonbeginnnähe in WiBe/Willingen, trotz
> 
> ...



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Marina (12. Dezember 2011)

Alles gut, ich bin am Start =)


----------



## Ins4n3 (12. Dezember 2011)

Also WiBe/Willingen wäre ich auch 100% dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (13. Dezember 2011)

Hier schreiben schon so viele, dass sie mit dabei sein werden/wollen. Lasst uns doch mal ein paar konkrete Terminvorschläge sowohl für Winterberg als auch für Lac Blanc sammeln. Ich würde mich dann bereit erklären, bei Doodle eine Onlineterminabstimmung zu generieren, um zu sehen, wo es die meisten Übereinstimmungen gibt.
Wenn wir dann entsprechende Termine gefunden haben, dann können wir in die konkrete Planung einsteigen.
Gruss
Basti


----------



## MrEtnie (15. Dezember 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Hier schreiben schon so viele, dass sie mit dabei sein werden/wollen. Lasst uns doch mal ein paar konkrete Terminvorschläge sowohl für Winterberg als auch für Lac Blanc sammeln. Ich würde mich dann bereit erklären, bei Doodle eine Onlineterminabstimmung zu generieren, um zu sehen, wo es die meisten Übereinstimmungen gibt.
> Wenn wir dann entsprechende Termine gefunden haben, dann können wir in die konkrete Planung einsteigen.
> Gruss
> Basti



Webseite WiBe sagt Anfang/Mitte April wird geöffnet. Sollen wir das gleich anpeilen?
Für Lac Blanc war doch Spätsommer vorgeschlagen, also Juli/August? Hört sich doch ok an. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## psycho82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Bekunde hier auch mal Interesse an einem Meeting.
Wibe Anfang/Mitte April würde bei mir auch gut passen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## sundancer (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier schon mal der Link zur Doodle-Abfrage für das Ridersmeeting im April in WiBe oder Willingen:
http://www.doodle.com/yu6k64ncdagd9yxv
Bitte nutzt bei euren Einträgen den Namen hier aus dem Forum.

Den Link für die Terminabstimmung für Lac Blanc stelle ich auch gleich ein.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## sundancer (15. Dezember 2011)

Und hier der Link für Lac Blanc:

http://www.doodle.com/89zqtb4rd3dgxw6y

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Marina (15. Dezember 2011)

abgestimmt =)


----------



## Ins4n3 (15. Dezember 2011)

ebenfalls abgestimmt


----------



## LoonyG (15. Dezember 2011)

hmmm

Lac Blanc klingt gut, wenn ich zeit hab, bin ich mit dabei


----------



## Heili (15. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch für Lac abgestimmt 
Willingen/WiBe ist mir zu weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich geb hier mal nen kleinen Zwischenstand.
Für das Ridersmeeting in Winterberg/Willingen kristallisiert sich derzeit das Wochenende um den 28.4.2012 heraus. Dort gibt es 4 Meldungen.
(Los Leute, es muss doch mehr wie 4 Alutech-Fahrer hier geben, die an nem Riders-Meeting teilnehmen wollen)

Für das Ridersmeeting in Lac Blanc gibt es noch keinen favorisierten Termin.
Hier liegen die Wochenenden 28.7., 18.8. und 25.8.2012 mit jeweils 5 Ja Stimmen gleichauf.

Wenn sich bis zum ersten Januar hier weiter nichts mehr tut, würde ich sagen, der 28.4. für das Treffen im Sauerland steht udn die Abstimmung für Lac Blanc reduzieren wir auf die 3 genannten Wochenenden.

Wer würde sich denn bereit erklären, hier weiteres zu organisieren?

Gruß

Basti


----------



## psycho82 (20. Dezember 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich geb hier mal nen kleinen Zwischenstand.
> Für das Ridersmeeting in Winterberg/Willingen kristallisiert sich derzeit das Wochenende um den 28.4.2012 heraus. Dort gibt es 4 Meldungen.
> ......
> Gruß
> ...



Ein Termin im April fuer Winterberg/Willingen ist definitiv interressant fur mich - bekomme allerdings zu Weihnachten ein Geschenk, welches ein mir unbekanntes Wochenende im April blocken wird. Abstimmung erfolgt daher erst nach dem 24..

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MrEtnie (28. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Ein Termin im April fuer Winterberg/Willingen ist definitiv interressant fur mich - bekomme allerdings zu Weihnachten ein Geschenk, welches ein mir unbekanntes Wochenende im April blocken wird. Abstimmung erfolgt daher erst nach dem 24..
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


Ich müsste auch mal Mindestens die erste Januarwoche abwarten, da startet mein neues Arbeitsverhältnis, da man da auch gerne mal am WE arbeiten darf. Melde mich aber. 
Im Moment spricht bei mir aber auch nichts gegen den 28.04.
Sorry für die Bremsung des Planungsfortschritts.

Bikekumpels dürfen aber auch mitkommen, wenn sie kein Alutech fahren, oder?


----------



## psycho82 (28. Dezember 2011)

Also der 28.04. passt nun bei mir 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## wolfi (30. Dezember 2011)

moin,
28.04 werde ich wohl auch kommen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wipp (30. Dezember 2011)

28.04. in der Nähe (WIBE/WILL) habe ich mir auch mal vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (31. Dezember 2011)

Na dann mal ab in den Kalender damit!


----------



## MrEtnie (25. Januar 2012)

Ich denke bei mir wird das auch passen. En paar Kumpels kommen auch noch mit.


----------



## Wipp (26. Januar 2012)

ich bin erst mal raus...ich komme höchstens mit kids und kamera.....schade


----------



## sundancer (28. Februar 2012)

Steht denn nun der 28.4. fuer das Treffen in Winterberg?


----------



## Marina (28. Februar 2012)

ich muss meine Aussage zurück nehmen... ich werde in der Zeit umziehen, kann also nur spontan dazu stoßen.


----------



## Maxilainen (29. Februar 2012)

14.4. läge in den meisten Bundesländern am Ende der Schulferien und hätte für Leute mit längerer Anreise den Vorteil, dass man das Treffen mit ein paar Tagen Urlaub in der Gegend verbinden könnte.
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja hier der einzige, der bis zum Ruhestand an die Schulferien gebunden ist...


----------



## MrEtnie (5. März 2012)

Wipp schrieb:


> ich bin erst mal raus...ich komme höchstens mit kids und kamera.....schade



Schon den Doodle angepasst?



Marina schrieb:


> ich muss meine Aussage zurück nehmen... ich werde in der Zeit umziehen, kann also nur spontan dazu stoßen.



und du? Auch Doodle angepasst?



Maxilainen schrieb:


> 14.4. läge in den meisten Bundesländern am Ende der Schulferien und hätte für Leute mit längerer Anreise den Vorteil, dass man das Treffen mit ein paar Tagen Urlaub in der Gegend verbinden könnte.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich ja hier der einzige, der bis zum Ruhestand an die Schulferien gebunden ist...



Auch wenn ich die zwei rausrechne können immer noch 8 Personen am 28.04. Und nur du nicht. Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich würde sagen, *der 28.04. steht*. Und macht mal ein bisserl Werbung in den anderen Threads, vielleicht kommen dann noch ein paar mehr Alutech Rider! 
Link zum Post


----------



## MrEtnie (5. März 2012)

BTW: Ich wäre vielleicht auch direkt Anfang April da, wenn die dann wirklich aufmachen können, aber wohl eher an einem Wochentag.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. März 2012)

Für ein Treffen in Wibe oder Willingen bin ich auch zu haben. Ich frag auch mal die Alutech DH Factory 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Michael140 (5. März 2012)

Ich würde auch ins Sauerland kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (5. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Für ein Treffen in Wibe oder Willingen bin ich auch zu haben. Ich frag auch mal die Alutech DH Factory.



Nice. Werden ja immer mehr!



Michael140 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch ins Sauerland kommen



Schön dat du dabei bist.
Hoffe ihr werbt noch ein paar Jungs und Mädels von der Alutech Gang an.


----------



## imun (6. März 2012)

Da Lac Blanc nur ne gute Stunde weg ist bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Das wird der Hammer. Die Smooth und Easy mit der Fanes wird obergeil. Und ich kann ja vorher schon mal üben


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. März 2012)

Für das Treffen am 28.4. in WIBE haben sich von der Alutec Race Factory schonmal 5 leute angesagt

hier die HP der Truppe http://www.dh-racefactory.com/alutech/
Mike stellt sich auch gern als Erklär-Bär zur verfügung


----------



## maxxis95 (14. März 2012)

wir lassen es krachen  in wibe


----------



## Nill (15. März 2012)

Schade leider bin ich da schon in Italien am Gardasee . Aber euch viel spass


----------



## MrEtnie (22. März 2012)

Wird der Knaller. Kann es schon kaum noch erwarten. BTW: Wir werden ja ne ordentlich große Truppe. Klasse. Freu mich sehr. Bin vllt schon Anfang März da. Erste Aufahrt mit der Lady.


----------



## RolfK (22. März 2012)

Mist, da muss ich arbeiten. Aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung.


----------



## wolfi (23. April 2012)

moin,
4 tage noch un der rest von heute .
ich werde am samstag so zwischen 11.00 und 12.00 uhr in wibe aufschlagen.
(ausser ich werde arbeiten... was ich mal nicht hoffe!!)
gruß
wolfi


----------



## psycho82 (26. April 2012)

Hab das riesen Glueck am We arbeiten zu duerfen und bin daher leider nicht in Wibe:---(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (26. April 2012)

Wann trefft ihr euch denn wo? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich's schaffe. Zurzeit habe ich nen steifen Nacken und mächtig Schmerzen. 
Ich entscheide leider spontan erst Samstag morgen ob ich komme, daher wäre gut zu wissen, wo wir uns treffen...
LG.


----------



## wolfi (26. April 2012)

moin,
sollen wir mal so ein zeitfenster von 11.00 - 11.30 uhr unterhalb der oberen liftstation vorsehen?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. April 2012)

Bin mit meiner Sau auch da, bestellt mal schönes Wetter.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2012)

Zitat von Mike Wente, DH-Factory:  *ich bin ab ca.10:30 da mit dem alutech support....ich baue am bobhaus auf.....hab n paar sachen mit...*
wir Wär´s wenn wir uns dort treffen?


----------



## wolfi (26. April 2012)

Noch besser! So machen wir es.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## sundancer (26. April 2012)

Komme mit nem weißen Hundi und evtl. nem schwarzen Ferkel, wenn bis dahin fertig. Außerdem noch in Begleitung eines Gefährtes aus der Panzerschmiede Luebbrechtsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (29. April 2012)

Moin,
na das waren ja leider nicht so viele alutech fahren gestern. alle die nicht da waren sei gesagt: das wetter war spitze, die dh-strecke sehr nett zu fahren. die wartezeiten am lift waren erträglich.
nächstes mal kommen mehr, versprochen? ;-)
gruß, wolfi.


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Wipp (29. April 2012)

habt ihr fotos gemacht?


----------



## wolfi (29. April 2012)

ich nicht. 
die dh factory hat fotos gemacht.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. April 2012)

Das war ja für ein Treffen ziemlich erbärmlich was die Teilnehmerzahl angeht. Ich hab grade mal 4 Alutecher + die DH Factory gezählt. 



Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Ins4n3 (4. Mai 2012)

Lag leider immernoch im Krankenhaus...und komm wohl die nächsten Wochen auch noch nicht wieder zum Fahren >:/


----------

